# Boat dropped (Hull Chipped)



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

If you can show a pic of the said area, it will help with some of the comments and which way to steer you to fix it.


----------



## Mike_E_P (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks for the quick reply, ill try to get pics tonight


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

If you have no experience with this why not just take it to Pugar? By the time you buy all the materials to do it correctly, I'm willing to bet CG could have it done and faster. If you were further away my answer might be different. 

just my .0000000000002 sense but that's what I would do.


----------



## Mike_E_P (Aug 10, 2008)

> If you have no experience with this why not just take it to Pugar?  By the time you buy all the materials to do it correctly, I'm willing to bet CG could have it done and faster.  If you were further away my answer might be different.
> 
> just my .0000000000002 sense but that's what I would do.


How much do you think it would cost me?

Btw asked a friend and he said it just chipped through the gel coat and not to bad.... Any links on how to gel coat something?


----------



## Mike_E_P (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

it's not a big deal.............I have alot more like this on my old 15.4 NMZ and still floats.  I'm not worry about a thing unless fiberglass cracks open.

here's what u need and it's so simple to repair.  also it's add the color u want.  Dont worry about it....it's not a big deal.

It's evercoat marine Gelcoat Repair kit cost around $40 bucks.  U can find it at west marine, boater's world or Bass pro shops.

Permanently repairs nicks, gouges, and scratches in fiberglass hulls and decks. Cures glass-hard in one hour! No sanding needed. Kit includes colors, polyester gel paste, hardener, release paper, mixing sticks, blending chart, and instructions.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree w/Snooky. Looks like a "flesh wound". Unless you have exposed glass I would just get over it and enjoy her. At least you got the first banging up out of the way. 

again, just my .0000000000000002 sense


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> I agree w/Snooky.  Looks like a "flesh wound".  Unless you have exposed glass I would just get over it and enjoy her.  At least you got the first banging up out of the way.
> 
> again, just my .0000000000000002 sense


In other words; The first chip is the deepest.


----------

